
Chelsea Manning says life in the US is like being in prison - Tomte
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2018/oct/01/chelsea-manning-life-us-like-prison-uk-visit
======
ddingus
Just look at many schools!

I am regularly stunned at what young people are having to put up with.

Recently, while in Missouri, I enquired about the many boxes with red and blue
blinking lights. Each is a monitoring station. Police are dispatched when the
watchers see a reason.

Now, she is in London speaking? First, good for her. Second, in the photo, I
see a woman getting past some harsh life events. She looks better. I do not
mean passing, or beauty. I do mean as a person who is comfortable with how
they present. I hope that means she is growing past the trauma.

London has a ton of the same monitoring. I have a friend there who does closed
circuit systems.

Anyone from the UK want to compare and contrast?

I have only made brief visits. What are the deeper similarities?

